# GSD vs king shepherds



## rocky30

What is everyones opion on a GSD or a king shepherd which is better?? And why?


----------



## nathalie1977

GSD. For one thing, King Shepherds are oversized... the 'breed founders' crossed in larger dog breeds to make a "BIG" dog that looks like a GSD. Also, I like the temperament of a real GSD, I don't want a GSD that acts like something else.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

http://www.amysacres.com/docskingshepherd/kingshepherdbreedstandard.htm

Info is found above on the King Shepherd.

I personally am not into the giant breeds of dogs. So a 75 pound dog is fine for me. 



> Quote:The King Shepherd breed began its development in 1996. The original vision was of an extra large or giant-sized German Shepherd. The vision included differences in temperament, conformation and size — as compared to the German Shepherd. The German Shepherd is the foundation of the King Shepherd.
> 
> The first rare breed organization that recognized the King Shepherd was the American Rare Breed Association (ARBA), followed by International Rarities & North American Kennel Club (NAKC). Its definition on how a G1 generation King Shepherd could be produced was by “breeding a King to a German Shepherd; breeding a King to a Shiloh Shepherd (another "rare breed" which is influenced by the German Shepherd); and breeding a German Shepherd to a Shiloh Shepherd.” Originally, the King Shepherd was produced by selective breedings of specific bloodlines of German Shepherd dogs that deviated from the AKC “ideal” German Shepherd Standard of the Breed. Using the Shiloh Shepherd was disallowed several years ago.


----------



## kbigge

GSD. For one thing, I worry enough about my dog's joints as it is - I don't want a giant breed mainly b/c of that. I love big dogs, but the worry of hip dysplasia, etc isn't worth it to me. 

For another thing - if it ain't broke, why fix it?


----------



## shepherdbydesign

Doesn't the King Shepherd/ Shiloh Shepherd have a lot of health issues, thought I had read this on a thread on I believe it was Shiloh Shepherds.


----------



## DinoBlue

There also seems to be various temperament issues with King Shepherds. A common practice was to to use "out crosses" to bring the larger size in. Many times using oversized gsd's with no regards for health or temperament issues. 

We have a King Shepherd, and while we love him dearly, he comes with all the temperament and nerve issues that is not uncommon in these dogs.


----------



## onyx'girl

There is a shiloh at my CGC training class and she is one yr. old. She is smaller than Onyx (20 mos) and very hyped up, reactive. But she is a beautiful dog! Owner said she is a shiloh breeder.


----------



## Emoore

A lot of people think they want a GSD, but what they really want is a 100 to 130lb dog that looks like a German Shepherd and doesn't have all those troublesome drives. Seems to me like the King and Shilohs were created to fill that niche. I wish more people would buy King and Shilohs rather than buying GSDs and then dumping them at a year old because they can't handle the drives, or purposefuly breeding oversized GSDs for the pet market.


----------



## JakesDogs

I continue to learn so much here. Working from the rescue standpoint, I've not had the privilege of picking or choosing which large breed came to my home forever. In addition to some mixed, I have had AKC, ARB, etc., dogs as well. I know I'm now experienced with Shilohs, Kings, and just "plain old" GSDs. There are some striking differences but the heart, I believe, is the same. From my layperson vantage point, I think Emoore has an excellent point, especially since there are now a lot of Kings and Shilohs out there needing homes.


----------



## DinoBlue

Perhaps. But some of the Shilos and Kings are high drive dogs. Just because of the size does not mean they are docile like many of the other large breed dogs. They are essentially a big gsd with everything that can come with that. My king has over the top ball drive, more then my German Showline dog, he is also fear aggressive and very suspicious of any and all strangers. Not say all of them are like this but it is a common denominator in may of them.


----------



## shepherdsnmastiffs

I am a guest but I have a Bullmastiff x King mix. He has some of the temper issues. He is fear aggressive. He is generally fearful of most other dogs unless they are super mellow (you know the types... generally retrievers) in part because he was attacked while young. His memory is excellent in my experience and he remembers the things which hurt. Unfortunately I used Cesar style training and it did not work out at all. Using only positive I have brought him back but he was fearful of me. That is improving every day... it may never completely go away and I recognize it. But I still love him to death and at his heart he loves me too. These things taken into account, he is a fantastic dog but not a dog for an inexperienced owner or who might try to use negative reinforcement in training. He instant growled at a trainer I took him to who gave him a small poke in the side. Full teeth growl too, not a mild one. Honestly, I do not think this is a bad trait, but it is an important trait to recognize with some of the dog training methodologies that are popular. He doesn't like it when you hurt him, I don't see how it's a problem. However, it does mean you must manage your dog extremely well and respect his size and temper.


----------

